# New design for side by side 14500



## Pointermachineworks (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey guys this is my first post on here but I’ve been following the forum for a while. I recently began down the machining career path and am working on a new flashlight design that I will likely be offering in limited numbers. 


The design is a side by side configuration with a unique pass through design for mounting accessories like a pocket clip, magnet and firearms mounts that are flush. The body is in 2 pieces that splits into a front and back that are brought together by a center thumb wheel. I made the head to accept 20mm carclo optics, both single and triple led and be interchangeable. I’ve designed my own pills that will be able to drop in and take 17mm drivers and 20mm leds . I’ve chosen the qlite drivers from mtnelectronics unless someone knows of a driver that can run both aa and 14500 batteries and is momentary e switch operated. It’s going to be 4.1in long .85 in wide and 1.65in tall, Overall weight should be just under 5 oz


let me know what you guys think! Looking for suggestions/ thoughts. I’ll try and link photos of my cad drawings and first one I milled out today hopefully they come through. (Umm actually I guess I don’t have permissions to post photos or links)


----------



## nbp (Jul 21, 2021)

Sounds cool! You can post pics using a hosting site like Imgur. We’d love to see your project.


----------



## Pointermachineworks (Jul 22, 2021)

Thanks! Figured out the pictures. Just finished machining the bezel that holds the lens, much harder to make than you would think especially when you only have a mill not a lathe! Pretty sure it’s the thing I’m most proud of on this build so far. Took these pictures in my garage so lighting is not great and i feel like it looks way better in person, the chamfers and angles and machining lines aren’t very photogenic lol I plan on tumbling everything to a satin/matte finish and color anodizing


----------



## Zman (Jul 22, 2021)

Interested... Waiting for your pictures or forget information. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vicv (Jul 23, 2021)

Very cool. Though the qlite driver will not work with AA. It's a liners driver. Not a boost driver


----------



## nbp (Jul 23, 2021)

Wow! Looking good! Keep up the great work. I always find the projects people are working on to be some of the most interesting threads to follow along with.


----------



## Zman (Jul 23, 2021)

Zman said:


> Interested... Waiting for your pictures or further information.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipwillis (Jul 23, 2021)

What materials are you going to be making. Put me on the list.


----------



## Pointermachineworks (Jul 23, 2021)

vicv said:


> Very cool. Though the qlite driver will not work with AA. It's a liners driver. Not a boost driver




Yeah unfortunately it won’t run AA with that driver, does anyone know of a source for drivers that can run both and operate off of a tactile momentary switch? My knowledge of drivers is fairly limited and I would definitely appreciate some suggestions. 


As for material right now they will be aluminum, and going for a satin/matte color anodized finish. Eventually I will make some in Ti but the weight of Ti is about 30 percent greater so I will try and come up with some aesthetic weight reducing features for those. 


Thanks for all the comments though everyone, been working on this design for the better part of a year and learning cnc. Finally putting it all together now and it’s exciting to have one in my hand after staring at it on a screen for so long. Should have the button finished tonight and I’ll share some pics.


----------



## Pointermachineworks (Aug 2, 2021)

Finally finished! Its taken me nearly a year since I came up with the idea for this light and now I have a complete working model. Let me know what you think!


----------



## daffy (Aug 2, 2021)

Very nice and certainly different from what we normally see.


----------



## greatscoot (Aug 2, 2021)

Vert cool. I like it, nice clean lines.


----------



## ironhorse (Aug 3, 2021)

Where's the switch?


----------



## boo5ted (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm really liking it, looks great! Couple questions though. 

1. Is the switch the dial on the front section of the light? 
2. Does the dial have detents for different power levels or is it infinitely adjustable like the RRT01? 
3. What is the "button?" on the bottom?
4. What is the long hole in the back end for?


----------



## Pointermachineworks (Aug 3, 2021)

So the wheel in the center is the closure mechanism that brings the two halves of the light together closing the battery compartment and the button is on the bottom of the head, it has a bezel that holds the button assembly in and that is what you can see from the side. The way the button is cut into the side makes it really easy to find when putting out of your pocket and it’s location is easy to press from nearly any grip. I’ll post some more pictures that show the operation a little better later.


----------



## Pointermachineworks (Aug 3, 2021)

The cutout in the side is for attachments such as the pocket clip with is coming soon as well as possible firearms mounts


----------



## chipwillis (Aug 4, 2021)

Wow that’s looking great


----------



## DaveTheDude (Aug 5, 2021)

Given the look of your prototype, I think you should call it the "Derringer." 🤠


----------



## Pointermachineworks (Aug 8, 2021)

Officially launching a limited pre order starting today! Thanks to all that have helped and given input, it’s been a long journey. Hopefully it’s ok if I link the site I made on here, if not I will remove Pointermachineworks.com and I would like to offer 10% off to forum members as a thank you with code CPF1


----------



## chipwillis (Aug 9, 2021)

Can’t wait. I think I’m #1.


----------



## chipwillis (Sep 9, 2021)

Any more pictures


----------



## Zandar (Sep 9, 2021)

A very impressive first light and your shop is just down the road from me! I'm certainly interested Sir!


----------



## carrot (Dec 10, 2021)

Any progress?


----------

